# A different Iwagumi - now with video



## George Farmer

This is my white cloud mountain minnow biotope that is featured in the Dec PFK.

Stones collected from Cornwall.  

Clean and simple.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

I really like that George!  It seems weird to say that, when there's no plants, but it works well   I can imagine the rocks looking more aged with the odd bit of algae on them when the scape has aged a bit more


----------



## JamesM

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Where in Cornwall George? You know its against the law to remove the Queen's property from our shore lines, right? 

Anyway, lovely plantless scape


----------



## aquaticmaniac

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

This is beautiful, George. Love the simplicity and structure.


----------



## rummy nose

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

very nice George, your doing yourself proud on the biotope series, loved the british one. keep it up!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Urgh, what half a bag of AS some hairgrass and moss wouldn't do to this scape, it just looks unfinished!

It's really nice, I'm certain you could have justified some moss stones in there?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Thanks, guys!

Garuf - it's a biotope replicating a habitat with no plants.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

very nice and natural george.  I lik the use of the minnows too as you dont see them too often.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

My favourite up to yet


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Hi george,
i saw this in pfk and instantly liked it,as you know im not a fan of non-plant biotopes but i like this one very much,and like you white clouds were one of my first species,nice layout wel done george,
regards john.

ps,i thought this months pfk is one of the best issues this year, great reading.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Thanks, guys!  

Next month is a 'proper' Iwagumi - ADA-style, and a brackish goby step-by-step too!  

How diverse is that for aquascaping!


----------



## Superman

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

It is a beautiful tank, I might setup something similar. 
As I'd like a larger tank in the new house but low maint.
What was your maint. regime George?


----------



## James Marshall

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Stunning scape George, It's hard to believe that something so low maintenance can look so good.
I'm sure i've seen those rocks before somewhere, and if i'm right they were adorned by plastic plants  

Cheers,
James


----------



## myboyshay

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Stunning George  

It looks like you've polished the glass, glasswear, stones, water and even the fish...how do you get your tanks to look so immaculate? :? 

Another cracking scape to your cracking collecion...looking forward to your ADA style Iwagumi!

Mark


----------



## chilled84

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Wich part of Cornwall i wonder? Newquay anychance? watergate? constantine? Are they not from beach? salt? seawater? I have them stones on my beach down road.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> It is a beautiful tank, I might setup something similar.
> As I'd like a larger tank in the new house but low maint.
> What was your maint. regime George?


Thanks, Clark.

Feed fish twice daily.  1/3 water change per week.  Clean glass every water change.  Clean glassware and filter every month, usually when I set up a new biotope...



			
				James Marshall said:
			
		

> Stunning scape George, It's hard to believe that something so low maintenance can look so good.
> I'm sure i've seen those rocks before somewhere, and if i'm right they were adorned by plastic plants
> 
> Cheers,
> James


Me and plastic plants?  Sorry, you have have me confused with someone else!    

Thanks mate.



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Stunning George
> 
> It looks like you've polished the glass, glasswear, stones, water and even the fish...how do you get your tanks to look so immaculate? :?
> 
> Another cracking scape to your cracking collecion...looking forward to your ADA style Iwagumi!
> 
> Mark


Thanks, Mark!

Just regular maintenance and careful photography mate.


----------



## rawr

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

I really really like this, can't put my finger on why but I just do.  Although there's something not quite right about it for me, again I can't quite put my finer on it... I think the main stone looks a bit out of place for me. Still, like others have said another cracking aquascape to add to your growing collection!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Saw this on the latest PFK issue, great looking tank, like you say on the article with some mosses there would look even better


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

beuty shot and scape George. i still did not get my PFK but i've seen this as the cover photo in the new issue.
i can tell you this is one of the best cover on PFK this year   

the photo is really awesome and i love these rocks. congrat mate!


----------



## Gill

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

WOW that is Amazing, I really like the look of it even with out any plants in it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Thanks, guys!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

So where is the stone from, George?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Oh Oh Oh I know I know pick me! it's from Bude side of operations! I went to Ghost hill and the rocks are identical.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> So where is the stone from, George?




"Stones collected from Cornwall. "


----------



## Garuf

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Cornwall isn't just slate though Aarron, it has shale, lime, tin deposits and coal too. Specific locations are always helpful.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Looks amazing, George. Have to say my favorite has to be the shell-dweller biotope, i have just added some spikey moss to mine, made it look 10x better  
Carry on the amazing and beautiful work

Adam


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Looks amazing, George. Have to say my favorite has to be the shell-dweller biotope, i have just added some spikey moss to mine, made it look 10x better
> Carry on the amazing and beautiful work
> 
> Adam


Thanks, Adam!

I gave a 90 minute presentation to a local fishkeeping club yesterday evening and their favourite was the shell-dweller biotope too.  Great little fish with such big characters!

What I am really enjoying with these biotopes is that I'm still aquascaping with the Nature Aquarium concept, but not relying on plants.  

It's good practice for future hardscape ideas when I get around to setting up my next big planted tank too!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

What you going to do with these rocks once you tear it down? Thinking about it, it would be an ideal setup for a bunch of Sulawesi Cardinals, if you want to get rid of the rocks let me know  I have been dying to get an excuse to setup another 60cm tank to try Sulawesi Cardinals once again!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What you going to do with these rocks once you tear it down? Thinking about it, it would be an ideal setup for a bunch of Sulawesi Cardinals, if you want to get rid of the rocks let me know  I have been dying to get an excuse to setup another 60cm tank to try Sulawesi Cardinals once again!


Hi Paulo

I have stripped this down already have recently set up a Rio Negro basin blackwater biotope. However, my next biotope after that will likely be a planted semi-emersed Myanmar stream that will use some of the rocks.  I will have some spare though, but not sure if they'll be enough for you.  I'll let you know mate.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Hey George.  The simplicity of this is beautiful, and (as always) the photography is superb, I particularly like this one, the colour palette is lovely :





Tony


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: A different Iwagumi!*

Thanks, Tony!  Nice to see you active again.

That's my favorite too.  The greys with the hint of red work really well, I think.


----------



## George Farmer

Here's a short video clip.


----------



## Superman

As clean as anything!
Beautiful, good stuff


----------



## myboyshay

Bloody lovely George, the vid looks great, clean and crisp and the fish look lovely.

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith

I love how the stones have just got a slight tinge of algae.  It really helps bring it to life   What's the tune you've used on the video George?


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys.



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I love how the stones have just got a slight tinge of algae.  It really helps bring it to life   What's the tune you've used on the video George?


I can't remember the tune mate.  It's one of You Tube's own that you can add post upload.


----------



## Stu Worrall

nice one george, very high quality vid there mate.  What did you use to take it?


----------



## viktorlantos

lovely video George. The tank is super clean. And these stones are amazing. 
loved this on the PFK cover too.


----------



## George Farmer

stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one george, very high quality vid there mate.  What did you use to take it?


Thank mate.  

I used my budget compact - Panasonic Lumix 8MP that cost 85GBP, and a tripod.

I've video'd all my recent 'scapes from my 120cm crypt tank onwards so will eventually get around to uploading them all.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> lovely video George. The tank is super clean. And these stones are amazing.
> loved this on the PFK cover too.


Thanks, Viktor!


----------



## afroturf

Saw this in PFK before here and I was amazed. Kinda my type of tank i.e. hillstream, lots of rock, little or no plants. equally as beautiful as any of your planted tanks. Could do with some Rhinogobius though.


----------

